# Samolus Parviflorus



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys. Just got this guy and two other plants. After some research, SP seems almost impossible to grow. Anyone have experience? Unfortunately there is hardly anyone on this forum, Id hope in 2 years or so this forum wouldve grown in members but dosent seem like it.

I also got Rotala Nanjenshan. How hard is it to grow this guy? Seems to be moderately hard but Ive had so many plants die out in my tank. I got Blyxa a little whil ago, they just died away.

Lastly I got bacopa australis. It appears to be a really easy plant to grow. I was really surprised and amazed that with high light, this can become a carpeting plant. I had no idea stem plants could do that. 

My setup:
45 Gallon
Flourite sub
3 watts/g T8s 6400k
CO2 pressurized at 1 bubble pur 2 seconds
Dry fert dosing, EI method I guess (I dose macro + trace every other day)
Weekly water changes.

Even with co2, Im getting algae on my anubius nana. Its out in the open but with co2, I was hoping that wouldnt be the problem. Same for my lobelia cardinalis, they are getting big and I need to sell them, but some of the leaves have spots of the algae on it


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I had never heard of SP until your post.

RN - I don't have direct experience with.

BA - is one of my faves, looks great if trimmed into small bushes, but my favorite way to grow this plant is simple long single stems. Fairly undemanding, and looks great under high light.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Samolus is meant to be a bog plant if my research is correct. I got some a couple of weeks ago and am growing it submersed. Will see how it goes. As for rotala nanjenshan, killed it once already. I once said that I've killed more plants than I've grown and I'd like to change that if I can!! I have kept bacopa australis for years and it's such a pretty plant.It's actually the bacopa I do the best with. Don't know if my knowledge from years of killing plants helps!!!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, Im not sure if the bog plant is going to live.

As for the Rotala I think its starting to bend and not grow straight. If this is true then I will hate this plant as well. Ive had other plants who stopped growing verticle.

BA Im looking the most forward to. I really want it to start carpeting and have kind of a hedge here.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Seriously wth! Every needle leaf plant I buy from Menegarie is dead! I got the Nanjenshan and it was full green. When planting I noticed it was black from the end stem and hardly had any roots. 2 or 3 weeks in and they are the same. the needles from the bottom have come off. Im convinced these were dead when I bought them. Really? does anyone have needle leaf plants that they can sell..that are not DEAD?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you leaving them in the pots or bunches?

Sorry, I don't have much to offer on the car of needle leaf plants.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Rotala sp Nanjenshan is generally a moderate plant. However, I have had experiences similar to yours where plants are bought with a rotten root system. 

For a easier choice you could try going for Rotala sp. Vietnam.
It's slightly larger, occupying a little more space per stem, but it has a nice pink/red tint at the tips if grown under high light. It is definitely an easier plant to grow. Or you could try Didipis Diandra, if any stores actually get there hands on these that is. 

As for the green spot...the only thing that can eat it is a nerite snail. Try going for a group of 5-8 zebra nerites. Catch is, they reproduce like crazy, laying eggs all over the place. And what's even sadder is the eggs require brackish water to survive.
The most effective way is to remove old leaves that are infected with this algae.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I have them plated in the tank (obviously ).

As mentioned I have 3 watts/gallon + pressurized CO2 + EI dosing. So I think the plants were dead to begin with. Even if my lights werent enough there would be some growth to let me know they were alive. 

Those needle plants you mentioned Id love to get. The problem is getting them. Im willing to buy them if someone can drop them of. Im willing to buy other plants if you have them. MAybe pay $5 for shipping also?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I threw it away today, roots didnt grow at all and it was kinda menlting breaking away.

I dont know how bad I am with this but my Bacopa australis seem to be melting away. Its the easiest plant to keep and Im having trouble. The first week in tank they grew like crazy and started creeping on the substrate. This week I dont think they grew at all, rather started melting. I have no idea what the problem is. Maybe my dosing amounts arent good enough? Im EI dosing and I got 1 b/s co2.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

My samolus has grown out of my tank and will hit the lights soon. Is there anyway of snipping it and planting it? I think Ill have to cut the entire stem since you cant prune that way right?


----------

